# chromium not start after thew last upgrade



## constantius (Aug 25, 2019)

chrome
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libva.so.2" not found, required by "libavcodec.so.58"
Libva is installed 2.4
file usr/local/lib has libva.so.2.401.0 file
how to resolve problem?


----------



## constantius (Aug 25, 2019)

I have copied libva.so.2.500.0 and libva-drm.so.2.500.0 from Trues os based on Freebsd 12 to /usr/local/lib and make 
ln -s libva.so.500.0 libva.so.2 and ln -s libva-drm.so.2.500.0 libva-drm.so.2.
And chromium works. I have no idea how it influence system after next upgrade. But right now works


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 25, 2019)

constantius said:


> Libva is installed 2.4
> file usr/local/lib has libva.so.2.401.0


It seams you haven't upgraded your installed packages. multimedia/libva versionlibva-2.4.0_1 is outdated since April 2019.

"quarterly", the default pkg repository, set during system installation, is at version  libva-2.4.1_1, the "latest" pkg repository and ports version are at libva-2.5.0. 

Upgrade all packages or ports first.


constantius said:


> I have copied libva.so.2.500.0 and libva-drm.so.2.500.0 from Trues os based on Freebsd 12 to /usr/local/lib and make
> ln -s libva.so.500.0 libva.so.2 and ln -s libva-drm.so.2.500.0 libva-drm.so.2.
> And chromium works. I have no idea how it influence system after next upgrade. But right now works


Thats a bad idea. Next upgrade the softlinks could brake programs depending on those libraries, and it would be more difficult or imposible to resolve because you may forget the modifications made.

You should revert all changes, upgrade all packages first.


----------



## stratacast1 (Oct 14, 2019)

I wanted to post that I had a somewhat similar issue, and it also caused issues with all chromium/electron stuff I have on my system. My error was:
`ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libx265.so.176" not found, required by "libavcodec.so.58"`

The issue is the current lib is libx265.so.179, so I created an extra symlink that was x.176:

`ln -s /usr/local/lib/libx265.so /usr/local/lib/libx265.so.176`

This solved the issue, for anyone else that encounters this with other libs in the future.


----------



## stratacast1 (Oct 17, 2019)

I wanted to update that this isn't really the BEST fix...but it's a fix that works if you don't have ANY audio try to play, otherwise the browser crashes


----------

